# [EXCLUSIVE] TortoiseLabs - 512MB RAM / 30GB DISK / 1000M UNMETERED - $6.75/month



## kaniini

TortoiseLabs is pleased to offer an exclusive deal on our TortoiseCloud VPS services for vpsBoard readers.

We have recently released a streamlined VPS management experience, which you can see here.

*Service at a Glance*


Locations: Los Angeles, Miami, Montreal, and London!
Services allowed: any service that is legal in the US and local region where the VPS is deployed other than mass email
DNS services: rDNS settable via trouble ticket (allows us to keep a close eye on abuse), full DNS zone hosting across a worldwide DNS cluster
Storage: ZFS-based volume pools with caching and prefetching
Serial console / VNC: both available over WebSockets, JS-based Serial Console available in the panel, or write your own CLI-based console using our APIs.  VNC client coming soon!
Virtualization: Xen PV/HVM options available and switchable via the panel!
Activation: instant following payment (provided you pass our automated fraud checks)
Control panel: Fully open source!

*Basic Offer*


512MB RAM
512MB Swap
30GB Storage
8 VCPU cores (fair-share, weighted by RAM)
IPs: 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6 /128
Price: $6.75/month (10% off)
*ORDER NOW*: Follow this link or use coupon code *VPSBOARD10OFF*

*Speedtest and Ping IPs*


Smokeping: we are monitoring latencies from all locations to other providers for reference!  View our vpsBoard thread about it!
*Miami*: http://mia.speedtest.tortois.es/1gb.bin

*Los Angeles*: http://lax.speedtest.tortois.es/1gb.bin
*Montreal*: http://bhs.speedtest.tortois.es/1gb.bin
*London*: http://lhr.speedtest.tortois.es/1gb.bin
Any questions?  PM me or reply to this thread!


----------



## happel

kaniini said:


> Storage: ZFS-based volume pools


 

I like this, I've seen too many traditional (hardware) RAIDs fail and not able to rebuild lately.


----------



## D. Strout

Do you have IPv6 in all locations, and can you provide more on request?


----------



## Otakumatic

Placed an order. Will see how well it works!


----------



## nunim

Any smaller packages 128 or 256 even?


----------



## jarland

Impressed so far. A note about the bench.sh run below, disk IO is less than the LEB/LET crowd prefers to see on OpenVZ but this is Xen and they claim a far lower capacity than a lot of the people here might be used to seeing. I'm a fan. Network is very nice.

CPU model : Intel® Xeon® CPU E3-1270 V2 @ 3.50GHz
Number of cores : 8
CPU frequency : 3500.164 MHz
Total amount of ram : 495 MB
Total amount of swap : 511 MB
System uptime : 0 min,
Download speed from CacheFly: 35.4MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 65.1MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 29.2MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 5.90MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 7.32MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 7.94MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 3.53MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 11.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 12.2MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 33.0MB/s
I/O speed : 77.7 MB/s


----------



## Marc M.

jarland said:


> Impressed so far. A note about the bench.sh run below, disk IO is less than the LEB/LET crowd prefers to see on OpenVZ but this is Xen and they claim a far lower capacity than a lot of the people here might be used to seeing. I'm a fan. Network is very nice.


*@jarland* I/O for a DomU (guest) is about 66% of Dom0 (host) for Xen as a generat rule of thumb. You have to also consider that are people are also using the node, so the I/O is fair.


----------



## jarland

Marc M. said:


> *@jarland* I/O for a DomU (guest) is about 66% of Dom0 (host) for Xen as a generat rule of thumb. You have to also consider that are people are also using the node, so the I/O is fair.


Good info. I won't pretend much knowledge of Xen operations. Truth be told I think this might be my first Xen VPS...


----------



## Marc M.

jarland said:


> Good info. I won't pretend much knowledge of Xen operations. Truth be told I think this might be my first Xen VPS...


*@**jarland* Xen artificially limits I/O per VPS so that every VPS has enough of it. It's one of the reasons, amongst others, why allot of people still love Xen


----------



## HalfEatenPie

So...  I will admit to this.

Jarland gave me a pretty nice sneak peek at the tortoiselabs VPS and systems, and I am pretty damn close to getting one.  I mean the control panel itself is pretty nifty, while at the same time the VM seems to be fantastic!  This just makes it even more tempting now.  

I hate you.


----------



## kaniini

Marc M. said:


> *@jarland* I/O for a DomU (guest) is about 66% of Dom0 (host) for Xen as a generat rule of thumb. You have to also consider that are people are also using the node, so the I/O is fair.


We have a throttler on the I/O to ensure a runaway VPS cannot do much harm.  The "rescheduled requests" part of the graph is I/O that is rescheduled due to the throttler.



D. Strout said:


> Do you have IPv6 in all locations, and can you provide more on request?


Yes, as much IPv6 /128s as you want.



nunim said:


> Any smaller packages 128 or 256 even?


We are debating offering this under a special brand for low-end VPS.


----------



## Marc M.

kaniini said:


> We have a throttler on the I/O to ensure a runaway VPS cannot do much harm. The "rescheduled requests" part of the graph is I/O that is rescheduled due to the throttler.


*@**kaniini* what do you use for throttleing the I/O ?


----------



## kaniini

As an aside, we have limited stock in LA at the moment (new nodes have been installed, but unfortunately some drunk decided to run into the local Cox cabinet, so I am working off of LTE tethering right now) -- it should be resolved tomorrow.

We are launching Dallas tomorrow and Chicago next week.


----------



## kaniini

Marc M. said:


> *@kaniini* what do you use for throttleing the I/O ?


xen-blkback has token limiting, we use that.


----------



## Mun

IRC support?


----------



## jarland

kaniini said:


> As an aside, we have limited stock in LA at the moment (new nodes have been installed, but unfortunately some drunk decided to run into the local Cox cabinet, so I am working off of LTE tethering right now) -- it should be resolved tomorrow.
> 
> We are launching Dallas tomorrow and Chicago next week.


May be requesting a location swap for that Dallas goodness. Keep up the good work!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I'd switch to Chicago.

And thank Jarland for my purchase.  Damn guy convinced me to buy one.  I like your operation!


----------



## D. Strout

jarland said:


> May be requesting a location swap for that Dallas goodness. Keep up the good work!


Just to make sure, you do allow location swaps, right? Also, do you have test IPs/files/links for Dallas?

*Edit:* Can't order. I keep getting this:

Unanticipated application error

There has been an unanticipated application error. Engineers have been notified of the error and it should be fixed shortly. Please try again later.

...As opposed to an _anticipated_ error.


----------



## kaniini

D. Strout said:


> Just to make sure, you do allow location swaps, right? Also, do you have test IPs/files/links for Dallas?
> 
> *Edit:* Can't order. I keep getting this:
> 
> Unanticipated application error
> 
> There has been an unanticipated application error. Engineers have been notified of the error and it should be fixed shortly. Please try again later.
> 
> ...As opposed to an _anticipated_ error.


What region are you ordering in?  We've been throwing OutOfStockExceptions all night.  

(Yeah yeah, I should probably have an error page for that.  It'll be in the next build of Cloudware for sure.)

Main LA and Canada stock are pending on some IPs being routed, right now.

Speedtest for Dallas is up: http://dal.speedtest.tortois.es/1gb.bin -- but it's not quite production ready yet.  Stock is only available for internal VMs at the moment (smokeping/speedtest, dns server, etc).

Also, yes, we allow location swaps, just order a new VPS, and then open a ticket with the invoice number saying you want to swap the old VPS for the new one and we'll get you set up.


----------



## kaniini

Here's what bench.sh looks like for Dallas, running on a Debian 7 box:


[email protected]:~# bash bench.sh 
CPU model : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 V2 @ 3.50GHz
Number of cores : 8
CPU frequency : 3500.158 MHz
Total amount of ram : 495 MB
Total amount of swap : 511 MB
System uptime : 1 min, 
Download speed from CacheFly: 57.7MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 11.5MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 59.4MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 1.33MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 1.56MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 1.56MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 949KB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 3.69MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 4.02MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 5.13MB/s 
I/O speed : 103 MB/s

As you can see, there's still some network route quality issues to deal with.  We'll be working on it over the next week.


----------



## peterw

nunim said:


> Any smaller packages 128 or 256 even?


I would like to ask this question too.


----------



## kaniini

Mun said:


> IRC support?


Of course.  Why would any offering of mine lack this?

irc.staticbox.net #tortoiselabs

https://chat.bnc.im/?channels=#tortoiselabs


----------



## kaniini

peterw said:


> I would like to ask this question too.


We will eventually offer this under a lowend brand.  We want to keep the lowend stuff isolated as they will be higher density nodes.


----------



## D. Strout

kaniini said:


> What region are you ordering in?  We've been throwing OutOfStockExceptions all night.


Montreal. And yes, "out of stock" should _definitely_ be an "anticipated" error.


----------



## kaniini

D. Strout said:


> Montreal. And yes, "out of stock" should _definitely_ be an "anticipated" error.


I can squeeze you in if you really want it, but the nice hardware is in any location other than Montreal.  OVH does not even supply hotswap.  

(One of our nodes in OVH is pending an intervention to preemptively replace one of their crappy drives and thusly is pulled out of stock for now.  We plan to switch to a different DC in Montreal at some point in the future because of that and other problems.)

Also, in theory, if you are ordering an out of stock configuration, you'll now be sent to https://manage.tortois.es/vps/nostock


----------



## kaniini

Dallas beta has reached capacity.  IPv6 will be routed in Dallas "really soon now" (no hard ETA, but soon).


----------



## serverian

Got one just to test the panel!


----------



## kaniini

Dallas should be fully up and operational, and more stock in LA has been added.


----------



## Marc M.

*@**kaniini* got one as well in London, UK to set up a cPanel DNS Only. It's really great, love the panel


----------



## simplenode

That's a sexy management panel.


----------



## jarland

Went ahead and grabbed one in Dallas. Looks like Abovenet, HE, and Cogent. Excellent US connections. Could probably use a hand going across the water. I assume there's still some tweaking to be done given that it's a newly offered location.

Download speed from CacheFly: 54.1MB/s 

Download speed from RamNode, Atlanta GA: 9.23MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 73.4MB/s 

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 1.83MB/s 

Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 2.37MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 2.45MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 1.40MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 4.78MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 5.92MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 8.06MB/s


----------



## D. Strout

Not bad at all. I tried installing a 32-bit OS which is said to be "beta" and it didn't work. 64-bit and now it's up and running. I would make a recommendation in the panel though: make passwords required for reinstall. Right now they aren't; I accidentally left mine blank and it went through. Of course once I realized I ran passwd and then put on my key, but still, there should be a password to start. Also, IPv6 doesn't seem to be working for me (I'm in Dallas). I'm trying some stuff, then I'll contact support. The panel is great though, full marks there.


----------



## kaniini

D. Strout said:


> Not bad at all. I tried installing a 32-bit OS which is said to be "beta" and it didn't work. 64-bit and now it's up and running. I would make a recommendation in the panel though: make passwords required for reinstall. Right now they aren't; I accidentally left mine blank and it went through. Of course once I realized I ran passwd and then put on my key, but still, there should be a password to start. Also, IPv6 doesn't seem to be working for me (I'm in Dallas). I'm trying some stuff, then I'll contact support. The panel is great though, full marks there.


IPv6 has to be set up manually, as I mentioned in your ticket.  For everyone's reference, here's the best way to do it:


ip -6 route add <ip>/128 dev eth0
ip -6 route add <gateway> dev eth0
ip -6 route add default via <gateway>
If you want to run a 32-bit OS, you must select the 32-bit PV-GRUB environment.  The default environment is 64-bit PV-GRUB, and 64-bit PV-GRUB cannot boot a 32-bit kernel.  The options are displayed when you click on "Launch".

We plan to add wiki guides for both of these things, as well as update ApplianceKit to support dual-stack.  The main reason why we did not do that yet in appliancekit-ng, is because we wanted to ensure API compatibility between both packages in case we had to bail on our rewrite of it.


----------



## coderandrew

Signed up for a 512mb instance. So far I really dig the control panel, and set up was fairly painless.


----------



## kaniini

Chicago is now fully operational.

http://chi.speedtest.tortois.es/1gb.bin


----------

